# MTB: West Hartford Rez - 10/8 pm



## Greg (Oct 4, 2009)

Steve - I know I mentioned the Rez maybe Wednesday, but that's my wife's birthday so I'm gonna have to aim for Thursday instead. If I can swing it, I'm gonna start early - 4:15 or so, and gonna try to rip it in 90 minutes or so.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 4, 2009)

Ha Ha I understand man...Riding on her BD wouldnt help the Colorado cause!!

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2009)

So are you guys saying it was bad that I rode on Carrie's birthday this past Friday???


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 5, 2009)

I might be able to swing this. I will have a better handle on my schedule in a couple of days


----------



## severine (Oct 5, 2009)

bvibert said:


> So are you guys saying it was bad that I rode on Carrie's birthday this past Friday???



To be fair, I told him to go. He didn't even ask.


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2009)

Some rain today, but it's supposed to get windy so I think it'll dry out just fine. Gonna be spectacular weather tomorrow. Goal is to start around 4:15, out of the new lot.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Some rain today, but it's supposed to get windy so I think it'll dry out just fine. Gonna be spectacular weather tomorrow. Goal is to start around 4:15, out of the new lot.



I am still on the fence. I have felt like crap for the last couple of days, if I feel better in the morning I may join you. I am not sure I am up for the pace of a 90min rip. The fastest I have evr done that ride (with a little fooling around) was just under 2 hours.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 7, 2009)

So what is the ride time? 4:15 - 5:45?  I need to be in Chesire by 7pm.


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> So what is the ride time? 4:15 - 5:45?  I need to be in Chesire by 7pm.



Quite honestly, if we're done by 6:15, I'm cool. Tomorrow evening should be clear and the Rez has a good aspect for staying lighter late. We might also lose some leaves today so we should have a good amount of daylight. Cheshire is right down the road, probably 30 minutes tops.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> Quite honestly, if we're done by 6:15, I'm cool. Tomorrow evening should be clear and the Rez has a good aspect for staying lighter late. We might also lose some leaves today so we should have a good amount of daylight. Cheshire is right down the road, probably 30 minutes tops.



OK, I'll check back tonight and confirm.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2009)

If you end up running late there's a few options to bail to the paved loop so you can get back to the lot quicker.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 7, 2009)

Didn't think I'd be able to make this one but, somehow the stars have aligned and should be able to make this ride! See you all in the lot around 4:15. :beer:


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Didn't think I'd be able to make this one but, somehow the stars have aligned and should be able to make this ride! See you all in the lot around 4:15. :beer:



WoodCore on point! Let the ass kicking commence! :lol:

Seriously, Jon - my plan is to tail you this ride. (yeah, right)


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> WoodCore on point! Let the ass kicking commence! :lol:
> 
> Seriously, Jon - my plan is to tail you this ride. (yeah, right)



Would the ass kicking be worse if I rode point or if I was to ride sweep?


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Would the ass kicking be worse if I rode point or if was to ride sweep?



I don't need you riding up on Grassi giving him a complex....

Ride point.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> I don't need you riding up on Grassi giving him a complex....
> 
> Ride point.



Please!!  I have no interest in broken asses that have been recently healed. None the less ready to rip up with you folks tomorrow at the Rez!


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> None the less ready to rip up with you folks tomorrow at the Rez!



Likewise. So who else is man enough?


----------



## rueler (Oct 8, 2009)

I've been eyeing this ride...and Woodcore talked me into it. See you at the lot.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 8, 2009)

No go for me.  I was planning to work from home so I can make this ride.  But I have to go to Norwalk instead.  :-(


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> No go for me.  I was planning to work from home so I can make this ride.  But I have to go to Norwalk instead.  :-(



Don't let Greg and Woodcore scare you off...


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2009)

rueler said:


> I've been eyeing this ride...and Woodcore talked me into it. See you at the lot.



Greeeeeeeeeeeat. :roll: Now two guys that are going to smoke me...

Seriously, looking forward to it Scott. It's been too long!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 8, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Don't let Greg and Woodcore scare you off...



Nah, had to be in the office today and I have a state wide coaches meeting in Chesire at 7pm.  Greg used to scare me... until the beast Woodcore came into being.  ;-)  Mash 'em boys.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2009)

rueler said:


> I've been eyeing this ride...and Woodcore talked me into it. See you at the lot.





Greg said:


> Greeeeeeeeeeeat. :roll: Now two guys that are going to smoke me...
> 
> Seriously, looking forward to it Scott. It's been too long!



You guys are gonna have a fun ride.  I really wish I could make it...  It's been far too long since I rode with Scott.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Nah, had to be in the office today and I have a state wide coaches meeting in Chesire at 7pm.  Greg used to scare me... until the beast Woodcore came into being.  ;-)  Mash 'em boys.



Convenient excuse.


----------

